# Sqeeeeaaaaaakkkkk



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

3 Questions today:

1)My brakes are squealing like hell these days. IS there anything I could do short of replacing them to correct this?

2) If i switched the brake rotors (drivers side to passenger side and vice versa) so that they spin the other way, would my braking power increase?

3) My pedal has a lot of play in it. Whats the best way to stiffen it up?

-Nick


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *
> 1)My brakes are squealing like hell these days. IS there anything I could do short of replacing them to correct this?*


Make sure you have all the shims on your pads. If you do and it still sqeaks, use some no-sqeak gupe.



> *
> 2) If i switched the brake rotors (drivers side to passenger side and vice versa) so that they spin the other way, would my braking power increase?*


No.



> *
> 3) My pedal has a lot of play in it. Whats the best way to stiffen it up?*


First of all make sure your brake fluid is bled correctly. If it is and there's still play then get steel braided brake lines (they don't flex as much as rubber hoses).


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

and make sure you break in the pads when you first get new ones, or they wont last the maximum life that they should.


----------

